# Finally got an account!



## isthisusedtoo (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey guys, been trolling these forums for advice for  about two years now. I began working out in high school, was scared of looking "stupid" and "weak" but am so glad I forced myself to lift. That began my love for moving the iron. I joined the Army as a military police officer after high school, and subsequently tore tendons in my wrist that required three years of physical therapy and no weight training whatsoever. I began jogging and dieting, figured to myself, might as well get a six pack since I can't do anything else, and at the age of 22 saw the scale read a measly 126.5 pounds. I was always around 150 in high school, which was already skinny for my six foot tall frame, but this sickened me. I couldn't even eat a slice of pizza without having to jog afterwards or I wouldn't be able to sleep at night. A couple of days later, I signed up to the nearest gym, this old school bodybuilding gym and began gorging myself with food and heavy training. I learned to eat breakfast (eggs and oatmeal) everyday, and how delicious syntha-6 tasted with milk. I eventually got up to 180 pounds by 25 years of age. The pain in my wrist eventually went away. The compliments from old friends began, and the jokes about being on steroids started.
This is when I decided to start dabbling with test. My first cycle was test e and deca, I thought I knew everything about it, after researching for about a year on the stuff but boy was I wrong. I only had hcg for my pct and ended up with deca dick for a long period of time. I also couldn't handle not being able to fuck everything and ended up breaking up with my long-term girlfriend. I did end up at a weight of 192 at the end of my cycle but whittled back down to 178 afterwards. A fatter 178 then when I started. I was a fucking idiot.
I'd like to think that I learned form my mistakes, but I'm sure there are more to come. This is why I've joined you guys. I'm now currently on my third cycle. I weigh 195 (been around 190 for the past 8 months after my second cycle which I got up to 202 while on) and am just doing a test e cycle. I know this was a long and boring post but thought I'd introduce myself.  My goal is to be 200-205 with around ten percent bodyfat. It's hard for me to gain since I hate fast food, and eat very clean. I don't know anybody that cooks more homemade meals that I do. 
I'll keep ya posted brothers. And I hope you guys accept me into your iron family.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2012)

isthisusedtoo, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Bout2getReal (Sep 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## brazey (Sep 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Sep 30, 2012)

welcome


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2012)

*

  welcome !!
*


----------



## Ironman2001 (Sep 30, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## isthisusedtoo (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## Z499 (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome, and you can still gain while eating clean, just eat a lot more


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 7, 2012)

big welcome to the forum.


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

